# Type B Unit Shower Doors



## Mech (Aug 19, 2015)

ADA

I was asked if shower glass doors (I assume swinging) and glass slider doors can be installed in Type B units.  Are they allowed?  I do not see anything that specifically prohibits them.

Are they allowed since they can be removed and a curtain installed at a later date, if required?  (Grab bars can be installed at a later date, so why not shower door removal and curtain installation?)

Are they not allowed since there is minor work involved - removal of hinges, tracks, and caulking of holes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 19, 2015)

I would have no problem with them, easily removed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 19, 2015)

As long as you have a minimum 36 inch clearance when the door is removed to access the shower you should be okay or you might have to remove all of the trim/frame to get the 36" width.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 19, 2015)

depends if it is a shower stall or bathtub and what codes you need to comply with. I don't know about ADA but the building code goes by ICC A117.1 in most areas.

 If you are going by ICC A117.1-2009 it would not work for a bathtub because of the required clearance needed in front of the tub. For a parallel approach to a bath tub you need 60" clearance parallel with the tub and for a forward approach you would need at least a 48" clearance parallel with the bathtub. A door cannot be in this space.

  A shower needs a 48" clear space measured perpendicular from the shower head wall in which a door when open cannot be in this space.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 19, 2015)

Rick, don't know what you do but if a GC or sub you "need to know" the differences between ADA and ANSI.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 19, 2015)

Here are the requirements from ANSI A117.1-2009:



Accessible units are required to have the following:




For transfer-type showers, ANSI A117.1 Section 608.2.1.1 states, “An entry 36 inches (915 mm) minimum in width shall be provided.”


For standard roll-in-type showers, ANSI A117.1 Section 608.2.2.1 states, “An entry 60 inches(1525 mm) minimum in width shall be provided.”


For the alternate roll-in-type shower, ANSI A117.1 Section 608.2.3.1 states, “An entry 36 inches (915 mm) minimum in width shall be provided at one end of the 60-inch (1525 mm) width of the compartment.”

Type A units are required to have at least one toilet and bathing facility, which has a shower (or bathtub) complying with Section 608, like that mentioned above for accessible units.  There are no minimum entry width requirements for other showers within a unit.



Type B units using either Option A or Option B are not required to have minimum entry widths.

 However, t

he IPC requires a minimum clear width of 22 inches unless the shower is required to be accessible per ANSI A117.1.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Please describe Options A or B for Type B Units


----------



## RLGA (Aug 20, 2015)

ANSI A117.1-2009, Section 1004.11.3.1, outlines the requirements for Option A toilet and bathing areas.  If Option A is used, then all toilet and bathing areas must comply with the requirements indicated in that section.

Section 1004.11.3.2 outlines the requirements for Option B toilet and bathing areas.  If Option B is used, then only one toilet and bathing area within the unit is required to comply with the requirements.

Here's how I describe them in my book:


*Option A (ICC/ANSI A117.1 Section 1004.11.3.1):* All toilet and bathing areas must provide the following:


A lavatory with a 48-inch by 30-inch clear space centered on the lavatory for a parallel approach.

A water closet with a clear space measuring 48 inches wide from the side with a clearance of 16 to 18 inches, and 56 inches deep from the rear wall.  If the water closet has a forward approach, the clear space depth shall be 66 inches from the rear wall.  A vanity not more than 24 inches in depth from the rear wall is permitted within the water closet clear space, provided the remaining clear space is at least 33 inches wide. See ICC/ANSI A117.1 Figure 1004.11.3.1.2.


A bathtub, where provided, shall have a 60-inch-long by 30-inch-wide clear space for a parallel approach, or a  60-inch-long by 48-inch-wide clear space for a forward approach. A lavatory is permitted within the clear space for a parallel approach however, a 48-inch by30-inch clear space must be provided in front of the bathtub.  A lavatory and a water closet are permitted within the clear space for a forward approach. See ICC/ANSI A117.1 Figures 1004.11.3.1.3.1 and 1004.11.3.1.3.2.


A shower, where provided as the only bathing fixture, shall be at minimum a transfer-type compartment as described in Step 13.5.1 _[This refers to another area of the book on general accessibility requirements]_.


*Option B (ICC/ANS A117.1 Section 1004.11.3.2):  *Only one toilet and bathing facility is required and all fixtures must be located within the same area so that travel through other areas of the unit is not required between fixtures.  The toilet and bathing facility must provide fixtures as required for Option A with the following exception:


A bathtub, where provided, must have a 48-inch-long by 30-inch-wide clear space located at the control end of the bathtub with the long dimension parallel to the bathtub.  No other fixture, cabinet, or counter is permitted within this clear space.  See ICC/ANSI A117.1 Figure 1004.11.3.2.3.1.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you,

Book? You have authored a book? Title please?


----------



## RLGA (Aug 20, 2015)

The book is currently at the publisher (Wiley & Sons) for editing.  It will be titled _Applying the Building Code: Step-by-Step Guidance for Design and Building Professionals. _It is based on the 2015 I-Codes.  When it is released, I will definitely let everyone on the forum know about it.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations! Looking forward to it.


----------



## SteveZ (Jan 11, 2022)

RLGA said:


> Type B units using either Option A or Option B are not required to have minimum entry widths.


Reviving this topic a little. We have a multi family project under design which includes a penthouse unit. There are a couple questions pertaining to these units. There are two of these units in the development between two buildings: does one of them need to be type A to comply with the dispersal requirements? What if there were only one of these unit types in the development? 

Other questions pertain to the shower and bathtub fixtures in the master bedroom bathroom: 

Is a free standing tub permitted in a Type B option A unit? If allowed, is reinforcement for grab bars required? What if there are no side walls at the tub, only a rear? The phrase "where walls are located to permit the installation of grab bars" from 1004.11.1 is making me think only the rear would require reinforcement and the tub is not 'required' to have side walls
In the same bathroom there is also a shower compartment, currently 36"x66"; is a glass door permitted to enter the enclosure? Is a 30x48 clearance required in front of the door? Reinforcement for grab bars and control position would be provided as per an alternate roll in shower but the seat wall would be glass and reinforcement omitted as excepted by 1004.11.1 exc. 7


----------



## Jean Tessmer-HI (Jan 13, 2022)

FHAG requires a minimum 36x36 inch shower with 12" overlap at the entry opposite the control wall, to provide the 30x48 clear floor space parallel approach to the shower.  The DOJ will be looking for at least these minimum clearances to the shower depending on if it is a (a) or (b) FHAG spec bathroom.   Check FHAG requirement 7(2)(a)(ii)(iii) figure 7 (d) clear floor space at shower or 7(2)(b)(vii) figure 7 (d).  

FHAG (a) spec bathroom requires the following for the 36x36 shower
*(ii)* Clear floor space is provided at fixtures as shown in
Fig. 7 (a), (b), (c) and *(d).* Clear floor space at
fixtures may overlap.
*(iii)* If the shower stall is the only bathing facility
provided in the covered dwelling unit, the shower
stall measures at least 36 inches x 36 inches.

FHAG (b) spec bathroom requires the following for the 36x36 shower
*(vii)*Stall showers in the bathroom may be of any size
or configuration. A minimum clear floor space
2'6" wide by 4'0" should be available outside the
stall. (See Figure 7(d).) If the shower stall is the
only bathing facility provided in the covered
dwelling unit, or on the accessible level of a
covered multistory unit, and measures a nominal
36 x 36, the shower stall must have reinforcing
to allow for installation of an optional wall hung
bench seat.


----------

